# How do you Bathe Your Mini Poodle?



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I did bathe my Fannie girl she was 14 lbs in both the kitchen sink and the bath tub she was a small mini at 12", it was easier in the tub once I bought an rubber sprayer attachment


http://www.amazon.com/LASCO-08-2180-Faucet-Spouts-Rubber/dp/B006054W1C


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I bathe all of my dogs, big and small, in my walk in shower that has a removable shower head with a long flexible hose (I got a replacement hose at Home Depot that's longer than the hose that came with the shower head). It works great!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

...Molly is bathed in the shower(I have a shower that is wheelchair accessible so it is HUGE!) with the shower hose(I also purchased an extra long hose) Also,because it is taxing for me to stand very long, I have a shower bench to sit on and I tether Molly to the built in grab bar in my shower.....sometimes we even end up washing our hair together Hahahaha!!:bathbaby::bathbaby:


----------



## Coco86 (Oct 23, 2014)

We bathe all four of our poodles in the bathtub. (Separately. Not sure if that sounded like we bathe them all at once, lol) My mom uses the pour over method for our poodles because it works really well for them. Sammy and Sunny love baths, and Rosie and Sadie tolerate them. They are all good at standing still and moving when we need to rinse them off. If ever it becomes a problem I guess we could try one of those flexible hand held shower heads.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Luce didn't like the kitchen sink at all once she was about 5-6lbs. - heck! She didn't like water or baths for that matter LOL. 

I did the bathtub for a while and the hose is short, the pour method is a pain, I have to bend over....... 

I started bringing her to the dog wash and I LOVE IT!!! The sinks are high so I just stand there, the hose is fabulous, they have a grooming table, you can bring your own tools or rent them from the store. I don't bathe her as much as some people do, but it works for me. They charge $15, supply shampoo, conditioner, towels, thick waterproof apron, will clip the nails for me, have a HV dryer, I was there for 2 or more hours last week and it was still $15!!


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

We go back and forth between the tub with the flexible hose and the kitchen sink.

But Rookie is smaller, around 12 lbs.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

How do I bathe my (over size, 17.75") mini? With glee, going rub-a-dub-dub in the laundry tub, using a shower head/sprayer with a 4' hose attached to the faucet.:bathbaby: Chagall and I both enjoy his bath time.


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

I wash Ember in the bath with a hand held shower head, one that goes over the bath taps as oppose to a higher up one in the wall. Seems to work well. I have been considering putting a big Belfast sink in the downstairs wc so when she gets muddy on walks I can put her in there before letting her in the rest of the house...might get round to getting it done one day!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Withthe size ofmine6 and 3 pounds I use the kitchen sink


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I bathe Lily in the bathtub and can sit on the throne while I do it. I think I will head out and buy the extra long hose for the hand held shower head though!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I use the kitchen sink, but I have a deep, single bowl sink. When we are at our camp, where they need more frequent baths, the sink is much smaller. So I tried doing them in the shower, but I have a bad back and it was still easier to deal with the smaller bowl in the sink than the bending and twisting in the shower. My dogs are between 12 and 17 lbs. When I had big dogs, I did them in the tub. But they were not hair coated breeds and got nowhere near the amount of baths this band of hooligans gets!


----------



## deemarie03 (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks all! I think the best solutions is for me to buy a hand held shower head and a longer hose to bathe him in the tub. I love the idea of going to a doggie wash place to try out the HV dryer but it would be cost prohibitive to do that every week or two! I wish I had a deep utility sink in my laundry room (my mother called it a "deep-set tub") like I remember when I was growing up. 

Chagallsmom, I love your picture of tub time, thanks - it does look like a good experience is going on! 

Blessings, everyone!


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

Tub with a long hose. It is a little hard on the back. After seeing Chagall I might try the laundry tub.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

DH turned our mud room into a grooming room - love it so that is what I use now  But before I used a Booster Bath worked well just ran the attached hose into the tub or shower however it does take up quite a bit of room due to the wide spread legs.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Lily getting a bath this morning. They always look so forlorn when they're wet!


----------

